# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Bond Breaker tape from Gripset with Davco k10

## zeroasylum

Hello, 
Is it ok to use the gripset elastoproof tape and corners with other waterproofing membranes such as Davco k10.  Gripset waterproofing | Gripset Elastoproof B50  ?Gripset waterproofing | Gripset Elastoproof Prefabricted Corners 
I like the ease of use of their corners and tape but also know that the Davco system is more compatible with a Scyon floor in terms of guaranteeing it works. Gripset 38 will also work with there op primer but I am not sure if they will guarantee an installation on scyon. 
Thanks 
Zeroasylum

----------


## OBBob

In terms of guarantee you may only be able to get that answer by calling them. Otherwise, it's a pretty simple product, just some silicone smeared on the reinforcing bandage, so I wouldn't foresee an issue. I used them with the Crommelin product (who also guarantee use over Scyon).

----------


## METRIX

> Hello, 
> Is it ok to use the gripset elastoproof tape and corners with other waterproofing membranes such as Davco k10.  Gripset waterproofing | Gripset Elastoproof B50  ?Gripset waterproofing | Gripset Elastoproof Prefabricted Corners 
> I like the ease of use of their corners and tape but also know that the Davco system is more compatible with a Scyon floor in terms of guaranteeing it works. Gripset 38 will also work with there op primer but I am not sure if they will guarantee an installation on scyon. 
> Thanks 
> Zeroasylum

  I like the Gripset corners, but not their waterproofing membranes, Davco or Cromellin ones go on better IMO.

----------


## wspivak

> Hello, 
> Is it ok to use the gripset elastoproof tape and corners with other waterproofing membranes such as Davco k10.  Gripset waterproofing | Gripset Elastoproof B50  ?Gripset waterproofing | Gripset Elastoproof Prefabricted Corners 
> I like the ease of use of their corners and tape but also know that the Davco system is more compatible with a Scyon floor in terms of guaranteeing it works. Gripset 38 will also work with there op primer but I am not sure if they will guarantee an installation on scyon. 
> Thanks 
> Zeroasylum

  You'd be better of asking Davco about the use of another companies tapes in their waterproofing system with respect to warranties.   
In terms of will it work? the answer is "there's no reason it won't". 
With respect to the Gripset OP Primer, it is absolutely brilliant when it comes to working on Scyon sheeting and then being topped with any water based membrane - the vast majority of the Gripset OP primer that we sell is specifically for use on Scyon sheeting in fact. 
Hope that helps.

----------


## wspivak

> In terms of guarantee you may only be able to get that answer by calling them. Otherwise, it's a pretty simple product, just some silicone smeared on the reinforcing bandage, so I wouldn't foresee an issue. I used them with the Crommelin product (who also guarantee use over Scyon).

  It's actually a type of rubber that's embedded in a reinforcing mesh - no silicon involved.

----------


## OBBob

> It's actually a type of rubber that's embedded in a reinforcing mesh - no silicon involved.

  Fair enough, I meant more from the perspective that waterproofing shouldn't stick to it.   :Biggrin:

----------


## wspivak

Waterproofing actually sticks to it very well, but the rubberised centre is completely waterproof and highly elastic, so if you do get movement and the membrane breaks over that joint, the rubber itself (as long as it stays intact) will remain waterproof.  I've seen it work, where the Gripset 2P which was the primary membrane ripped over a high movement joint, but the system remained waterproof due to the Elastoproof.

----------


## METRIX

I have been using these Gripset corners for years, and swear by them, takes any guesswork out if you have done the corners correctly. 
I also like their matched elasto tape, goes on very easily, sits nice and flat with no bubbles, the corners are cheap, but the tape is a little pricey.

----------


## zeroasylum

Thanks to everyone for the replies. I think I will go with the full Gripset system. What tile adhesive would people recommend for normal tiles but I also have some cement encaustic tiles so will need a suitable sealer and adhesive for these. Any advice on a sealer for these that wound react with the Gripset membrane. 
Thanks 
Zeroasylum

----------


## wspivak

Hi zeroasylum, 
You can use most polymer modified or rubberised tile adhesive on top of the Gripset membranes.  Essentially if the tile adhesive will work on "insert waterproofing brand name here", it will work on Gripset 38. 
What do you mean by cement encaustic tiles? 
If you need any Gripset products or advice, feel free to contact us on 03 9569 7687.

----------


## zeroasylum

In terms of the tiles I mean un-sealed cement tiles. Here is a link to the type of tiles https://www.schots.com.au/taza-encau...kai59tetf.html. There are un-glazed and unsealed. I will seal them on top and sides before laying them and I believe they have to be sealed before grouting (hence a sealer that is water based and will not react with the gripset membrane).  I am concerned as I have been told as they are unsealed they are moisture sensitive and can therefore suck the moisture from the adhesive. Here is a guide I found online. I have laid standard tiles before but my wife liked these ones for the en-suite bathroom. Will probably give you guys a call or call into the shop to pick up the gripset. Do you sell the adhesive as well? 
Thanks 
Zeroasylum

----------


## wspivak

Hi zeroasylum, 
We have a couple of different high quality tile/grout sealants in store which you can use to seal your tiles if you so wish.  Yes, we also stock a very high quality tile adhesive (Monoflex from Construction Chemicals).   
Hope to see you in store soon.

----------

